# Soil Results in: My Soil Sucks, Now what?



## Eric2XU (Feb 2, 2019)

Hey all,

Just got back my Soil samples. UMass recommends I put down 125lbs of dolomitic limestone (plus a little nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium) over 4 treatments 6 weeks apart.

First thing that comes to mind is I have no idea what to buy, can anyone suggest what to buy? I have home depot, lowes, tractor supply, and siteOne in reach.

Also I put down post soil testing 21-22-4 fertilizer so how does that impact things? Can I be so lucky to only have to worry about dropping down limestone and the fertilizer will take care of the rest or do I need to get a little more mad scientist?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The first problem is that you dropped seeds. I think you should wait for your grass to grow before doing lime.

Like they recommend, do 50lb of lime/ksqft. Every 6 months. This is to address your low pH.

For P the starter fertilizer helps. See if the site one has triple super phosphate (0-46-0). DAP 18-52-0) or a starter fertilizer without mesotrisone could be good options. You can also use Milorganite, if the budget allows it.

Potassium, the ideal is SOP (0-0-50) at 2lb/ksqft every growing month. Ask in the hometown folders for help on how to source it locally.

All of this is after your seeds are more mature.


----------



## Eric2XU (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Can you help me understand what I should ask my local store for as far as lime is concerned? Also once I get this right, will next year be as crazy or once you get soil into the zones will it stay there just needing a normal fertilizer the following season or is the fact my numbers are super low just something I will deal with every year?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Agricultural lime. The cheap stuff. If you want, print your report and that will make it clear for them. Your pH is low and it will take some pounds to get it to the 6.5 range.

At first it will take some inputs to adjust your soil and then we will back off to just a maintenance approach (some nitrogen with some potassium).

The main thing now is to help with lawn not to be in an acidic soil.


----------

